# Joke with my friends in Turkey.



## Kamil G.

How can I say my grand grand father ( King TUT was born in turky).....


----------



## Rallino

I gather you want to say: "My grand father (King TUT) was born in Turkey" ?

Büyükbabam -King TUT- Türkiye'de doğmuş.


----------



## Kamil G.

Thank you.....


----------



## seyyah

"grand grand father" would be "babamın dedesi".

I wonder if the poster wanted to ask:
"How can I say TO my grand grand father ( King TUT was born in turkey)."


----------



## Rallino

seyyah said:


> "grand grand father" would be "babamın dedesi".


Oh right, I must have missed one "grand" =)



seyyah said:


> I wonder if the poster wanted to ask:
> "How can I say TO my grand grand father ( King TUT was born in turkey)."



Yes that's what made me hesitate actually. But the poster's native language seems to be English. I don't think he'd forget the preposition^^


----------



## Stambouliote

In certain context, you can also say "büyük büyük dedem" meaning "my grand-grandfather". The more 'büyük' you add, the earlier generation you mean.


----------



## dawar

Stambouliote said:


> In certain context, you can also say *"büyük büyük dedem"* meaning "my grand-grandfather". The more 'büyük' you add, the earlier generation you mean.


 
Grandfather = dede

so

grand - grandfather = büyük dede


----------

